# Air noise in chimney after stove installation



## wishbone (20 Nov 2013)

I am the proud owner of a newly installed WS Aoife Stove.  It's great, it has been very nicely installed and I love it - there's just one thing...the noise in the chimney.  This noise did not exist when we had the open fireplace.

On Friday the lads removed and opened up the fireplace, put in new lintels, the scamolex boards etc and then came back on Monday to fit the stove/flue liner etc.  Over the weekend it sounded like motorbikes were going by the house, presumably from the wind whistling down the chimney. I was hopeful come Monday when the flue liner and chimney hat were fitted that this noise would go away and certainly the buzzing sound has stopped but there is significant wind noise.

the exact components I have are:  

FL/125/5 Clamp Collar for 125mm Flexi
FL/125/7 Chimney Hat for 125mm diameter flexi
FL/125/8 Flue Joiner for 125mm diameter flexi TK/0309/09
FL/SF/125/10-316 9 Meter Pack Flexi Flue for Solid Fuel

Is the problem the chimney hat?  I've heard there are H shaped chimney hats - would they be better?

thanks
Wishbone.


----------



## wishbone (6 Jan 2014)

Hi all,

I'm still looking for advice.
The stove crowd have changed the cowl twice, once with an anti-downdraught cowl and now with an H shaped cowl. Despite this there is still wind coming down the chimney. When I light the stove initially on a windy day which is every day these days, with briquettes the stove fills with smoke and I need to open the door slightly to get it going, by opening the door the smoke goes up the chimney easier it would seem. The noise of the wind is quite loud. On non-windy days the stove if perfect. The noise is coming specifically it would seem from the top of the door, near the airwash vent. I checked that there is no gap with paper and also I presume if there was a gap the briquette smoke would be coming into the room but there isn't even a sniff of briquette with the door closed.

I rang the stove company and they suggested I contacted Mi-flue I believe they're called and they suggested putting a vent in the room. The room itself does not have one as we built an extension onto it, but it's not a sealed room as the extension has a vent. She said there was no way to prove a vent would work beforehand...even with opening all doors/windows...which has no impact.

Any other thoughts?
Thanks.
Wishbone


----------



## Leo (6 Jan 2014)

Was a permanent air supply vent fitted?


----------



## wishbone (6 Jan 2014)

Thanks Leo. No a vent wasn't installed but opening windows doesn't affect anything.  Could it be the vent or something else? 
Is there any other test I could do?


----------



## wishbone (6 Jan 2014)

Hi Alser

The wind noise is all the time when it's windy outside  . It doesn't matter which air vent is open or closed or if the stove is lit or not.

I suppose the noise is most noticeable at the sir wash vent as possibly it doesn't close ss fully as the twirling vent in the door. 
Wishbone


----------



## Leo (6 Jan 2014)

Did the installer not point that out as an issue?


----------



## wishbone (6 Jan 2014)

The installer did ask about air vents and there are vents in the extension.  There is no door between the stove room and the extension. It's all open plan. There is also a cat tunnel and the floor is floor boards, the original ones so I expect the room isn't air tight.
They didn't seem concerned because of this.


----------



## wishbone (6 Jan 2014)

Hi Alser

They said they are sure there's no gap. Is it easy to verify. I assume that they would almost need to dismantle or disconnect the stove. They changed the chimneychanging the cowl but they didn't do anything in the house. 
Is there a way for me to check?


----------



## wishbone (6 Jan 2014)

Am I wrong to be expecting no noise?  When it's very windy we need to raise the volume on the tv.


----------



## JoeRoberts (6 Jan 2014)

If I close the air vent in our room it makes no difference to the fire or noise.
 Little or no wind noise from ours at all, maybe more noticeable if the airwash open but certainly minimal.

 Contrary to the stove instructions, I very rarely open the airwash vent, just adjust the bottom wheel to bring the fire up or down. Clean the glass with a baby wipe before lighting. A good hot fire will keep it clean anyway without the airwash.

 Maybe a chimney sweep with a camera inspection system could check it out for you to see if gaps? You will have the stove for long time so may as well spend a bit extra to get it right.

 [broken link removed]


----------



## wishbone (7 Jan 2014)

Thanks everyone for replies.  I got another opinion from a different stove company.  They came to the house.  They think that all is OK with the stove/air supply and they will inspect the chimney and cowl today.

I agree JoeRoberts that I will have it for some time and certainly do want it working correctly.  It's annoying me as I think the stove is fantastic, it's simply the noise/downdraught that is the problem.


----------



## freddyornot (7 Jan 2014)

Just to throw in my tuppenceworth. Sometimes, when installers are having problems getting the flue down the chimney,say because of a bend in the chimney, they push the flue *up* the chimney to "meet" the other flue. I know this because my installer wanted to do this with mine, having encountered this problem. I didn't allow this, and after much "persuasion" the flue passed the bend and came through. I would imagine that this would cause a rattle during windy times! 

One other thing! Is there a third air valve at the rear of your stove? There was with mine (Morso Owl), and I had a constant wind swirling noise in the room at the start. This valve is not terribly visible but able to reach around the back to adjust it.


----------



## wishbone (8 Jan 2014)

freddyornot said:


> Just to throw in my tuppenceworth. Sometimes, when installers are having problems getting the flue down the chimney,say because of a bend in the chimney, they push the flue *up* the chimney to "meet" the other flue. I know this because my installer wanted to do this with mine, having encountered this problem. I didn't allow this, and after much "persuasion" the flue passed the bend and came through. I would imagine that this would cause a rattle during windy times!
> 
> One other thing! Is there a third air valve at the rear of your stove? There was with mine (Morso Owl), and I had a constant wind swirling noise in the room at the start. This valve is not terribly visible but able to reach around the back to adjust it.



Yes I checked the three air valves, I have tried all permutations and combinations but all that would appear to happen is that when they're open the air noise is more audible than when they're closed.  I don't believe they did what you suggest with the flue, it apparently all dropped well.  There's no rattling sound, it's just wind coming down the chimney.


----------



## wishbone (26 Feb 2014)

Just to provide an update.  They have come back and have replaced the cowl again with an anti updraught cowl and the result is that the constant wind noise is gone, there's a bit alright but it is muffled and can really now only be heard on very windy days.  In addition even when very windy it is not half as loud as before.
Anyway just thought I'd let you know how things went....
Wishbone


----------



## Fisherman (27 Jan 2015)

wishbone said:


> Just to provide an update.  They have come back and have replaced the cowl again with an anti updraught cowl and the result is that the constant wind noise is gone, there's a bit alright but it is muffled and can really now only be heard on very windy days.  In addition even when very windy it is not half as loud as before.
> Anyway just thought I'd let you know how things went....
> Wishbone


                                  Hi.  I have a noisy stove/chimney on windy days too...  What type of cowl did you install...  any pic?


----------



## wishbone (28 Jan 2015)

I don't know the brand just that it's an anti up draught one, hope the photo helps, it's like a stack of three plates


----------



## flowerman (28 Jan 2015)

Your flashing needs immediate attention.Any rain,ice and snow will do serious damage if its not fixed asap.


----------



## wishbone (29 Jan 2015)

Ok thanks Flowerman


----------



## Deanne Lewis (15 Nov 2015)

Hi there

Any chance of the name of your installer so I can ask them where they got the cowl please? The only one I can find online is from a Greek company, nothing wrong with that, except I could do with getting it quickly so my scaffolding bill doesn't run too high...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (16 Nov 2015)

Any good hardware store should be able to source one for you.


----------

